# Returned to the UK & being s*****d by car insurance



## A-Knight (Aug 13, 2014)

My wife and I have returned to the UK after living in Spain for 6 years. We've spend the past week going through countless comparison sites and ringing insurance companies by still feel as though we're being screwed. No one is accepting our Spanish NCB and are quoting us upwards of £800. It seems like this is ridiculous. I've never had to pay this much before! 

Is there anything I can do to get it cheaper or will I just have to suck it up?

Thanks in advance :noidea:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Zurich insurance gave me NCB, altho not the full amount (but not far off).... if memory serves. I think because I'd been with Linea Directa in Spain, who wrote me something in english to say I hadnt claimed.....

Sorry its all a bit hazy now and 3 years ago lol. Not to mention that they have probably changed their criteria. But it might be worth giving them a call??????

Jo xxx


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

A-Knight said:


> My wife and I have returned to the UK after living in Spain for 6 years. We've spend the past week going through countless comparison sites and ringing insurance companies by still feel as though we're being screwed. No one is accepting our Spanish NCB and are quoting us upwards of £800. It seems like this is ridiculous. I've never had to pay this much before!
> 
> Is there anything I can do to get it cheaper or will I just have to suck it up?
> 
> Thanks in advance :noidea:


Hi there,

Try your insurance with Aviva. They accept almost all foriegn NCBs. They dont deal with comparison websites and no paper documents; everything online so their price is competitive. Give it a try


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Or Direct Line. Another company not on comparison site.


----------



## A-Knight (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks guys, my wife found these guys Expat Returning to the UK :: Keith Michaels Insurance PLC over the weekend and we were quite happy, brought it down to just over £300 .

I've already tried direct line, and they were cheaper but not by a massive amount. I'll try Zurich and Aviva later today. Thanks guys.

Would Aviva not need paperwork saying that I have foreign NCB? I'm not sure why I'm asking you as though you would know :lol:

Thanks guys I'll let you know if they're cheaper


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

A-Knight said:


> Would Aviva not need paperwork saying that I have foreign NCB? I'm not sure why I'm asking you as though you would know :lol:
> 
> Thanks guys I'll let you know if they're cheaper


Thanks for the above link mate! I think 300 is not bad eh

No, Aviva does not ask for any NCB certficates/proof. They gave me a price of £550 for my 7 series upon return from abroad and all the others were above a grand


----------



## Riknos (May 19, 2013)

£300 really isn't that bad! I have 10 years NCB in England and can't get my insurance anywhere near that cheap!


----------



## A-Knight (Aug 13, 2014)

Well, it was £322 So I'm happy. I just need to get them an english translation of a document proving my NCB. 

Aviva quoted me £415 so still miles better than anyone else but I think I'll stick with the £300 (worth the hassle of contacting my previous insurers I think) 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Check who the underwriter (insurance company) is used by Keith Michaels. Read all the small print and make sure you understand and are happy with the conditions.


----------



## A-Knight (Aug 13, 2014)

That's a good point Joppa. I usually don't read it, then again I've not used brokers before so maybe it's worth doing. Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If it's a Lloyds underwriter, conditions can vary from standard policy offered by usual insurers, claims can take longer to process etc.


----------



## A-Knight (Aug 13, 2014)

Hopefully everything should be fine with the small print. Well, whatever is consider to be fine for an insurance company. If not I'll be sure to let you know and I'll be back on the phone to Aviva


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Some insurers and Lloyds underwriters specialise in hard cases and non-standard risks, a kind of niche market. They offer lower premiums than mainstream insurers to capture a particular market segment, but balance it by some harsh conditions in case they are forced to pay out on claims. Very high excess, for example (£500 to £1,000).


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi all, anyone know what the situation is of/- gave up British driving licence 25 years ago & got a Spanish driving licence in its place, now looking at returning to England, will ENGLAND Accept I have no claims bonus & can I get my British licence back. What will my insurance be on getting a vehicle, will it be as high as a new driver???


----------

